

PHP.net download page - April Fools - KevBurnsJr
http://php.net/downloads.php

======
personalcompute
Huh, they changed it back a few seconds ago. (I suspect foul play maybe?)

If you didn't catch it, it was a redirect to <http://rubyonrails.org/download>

